# Blue Langshan chicks



## ketomisek

Anyone with experience with Langshans, we have 2 six week old chicks. Do they look more like hens or roosters, or can anyone share how to tell the difference?


----------



## Energyvet

I'd guess hens but I have no criteria to share.


----------



## ketomisek

Thanks for the feedback. We are new at the whole chicken thing, still trying to figure things out.


----------



## Sundancers

No clue ... but I do like the looks of them.


----------

